
The Birth of the New American Aristocracy - superdude12
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2018/06/the-birth-of-a-new-american-aristocracy/559130/
======
deogeo
3000 words in, and the article has yet to make a point other than "the 9.9%
kept their share of the wealth, while the 0.1%'s share grew at the expense of
the lower classes".

